# He keeps biting.



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How old is Ben? Can you give more info? I am NOT an expert on training, but I think some more info might help some of the folks who are more knowledgeable....

Is this happening more during a certain part of the day or all the time? Are you taking a class with Ben? 

If it's a young dog, I would try keeping toys handy to stick in his mouth the second he starts this business. Redirect to what is an appropriate chew toy. 

My final question.... how much and what kind of exercise is he getting on a consistent basis... by this I mean every single day...? How much time do devote to training sessions?


----------



## slap (Aug 12, 2011)

Try to distract with a toy or bully stick (if you don't use bully sticks, you have to get some! Cheapest when bought online - 1lb for ~ $20 on amazon).

Keep Binaca Breath spray in your pocket. When he starts chewing on you say, "Ouch!" in a high-pitched yelpy voice and then spray a blast of Binaca directly in his mouth. (Goal is to mimic the sound another puppy would make if play was too rough when you say ouch.)

Use Bitter Apple. Like Binaca, it's totally safe (and effective) to give a blast directly in the mouth. Avoid the face eyes for both of these, as the alcohol content is high. Don't allow small children to do this.

Spray Bitter Apple all over yourselves - hands, arms, clothes - whatever he's going after. (It doesn't stain clothes and even when the alcohol evaporates the bitter taste stays behind.)

Give lots of exercise. A tired pup is a calm pup.

Socialize you dog with other dogs. The best way for a puppy to learn bite inhibition is to be "told off" by other dogs when play is too rough. The best place to do this is at an instructor led playtime, puppy preschool, etc. Friends and neighbors with dogs are a good option, too, just supervise carefully. DON'T go to a dog park - the number one hangout for untrained and aggressive pets.

Avoid scolding. If you want to train a voice command, say "Leave it!" or "Off!" - pair your command with the spray. Only say it once.

Google for "bite inhibition" for more training ideas if these don't help, though I think they will if you're consistent. (Worked great for us - we had a trainer do in home sessions, and these were her recommended solutions.)


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

my 4 month old Yuki also does it, not as much as Ben. i use toys to redirect him. i also play with him a lot and currently training him on daily basis. he also get a lot of exercise too. i believe i have to deal with some more biting in future until he grows up. my other golden Saya was exactly like your Ben. after she turned 9 months old she kinda stopped biting on her own. you need to entertain and tire them out when they are young. 

with Yuki i am currently using this method: i keep some treats handy and make him sit, after he sits i give him a treat and pet him a lot. when he bites i say "no" and walk away. i ignore him when he bites and reward him when he sits quietly. in few days i saw some difference and he is biting me less.


----------

